# Pumpkin Patch & Fall Pictures



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everybody! Let's share some fall pictures!

I took Inky to a local pumpkin patch today and everybody loved him. I was relieved he was in a good mood. :roll: I took a lot (maybe too many?) pictures of him, here are some of the good ones. Note the last 3 are from a different camera than normal so turned out better. :lol:

Hey mommy! I founds the punkins I wants!









Or perhaps this one?









This one is too big...









The stem on this one is too long...









This isn't a punkin!









Check out my dusty toes-









Mach too beeg! Can't moo-oo-ve!









Snuff snuff...









The wind through my quills...









Me wif a punkin background- mommy made me get this one.









Nom nom nom... I eat nufing at all!









Reeeeally, *smack smack gulp* nope nope I eat nufing...









Perhaps this iz a bettah sized punkin.  









Any other fall pictures to share?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, he is adorable. What great pictures.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Those are absolutely awesome pics!!! Inky is very photogenic... as always!!!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Those are great pictures!! Inky is so handsome! 

I bought some small pumpkins and gourds today and was thinking of doing a similar photo shoot.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh WoW! Those are AWESOME pics. What a great idea!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I LOVE the pix! Inky is just TOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks you guys.  He knows it, the spoiled brat. :lol: 

Gnarly, be sure to add the pics you get! I (and I'm sure a lot of others) would love to see them!


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh these are too cute! I love the second picture and the "nom" picture. xD; Adorable.

I should totally do that with Nook. >3>


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Just curious LG, what camera do you use? 
I'm in the market for a new one, and you always take such crisp pictures.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

hahahahah Inky kills me. He's such a stud!! Those pictures are ADORABLE and they make me wish I had pumpkins to make the boys sit on :lol:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

too cute! Inky is very photogenic


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh LG - you always post the coolest stuff! What a pair you two make. Inky is lucky to have such a good mommy! Very adorable


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine aren't an outdoor adventure, but I took some pics of Bella in a fall setting.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute!!! I love them! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## leannepenny (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy stinkin cuteness. Where do you live that you can have him outside in the fall and have apples and pumpkins??? Jealous. Do you get Inky up in the day a lot?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

Heres a cute pic of Bessie.
Everyones Pics Looks AWSOME!!


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> Heres a cute pic of Bessie.
> Everyones Pics Looks AWSOME!!


tee hee, Bessie is so cute she makes me giggle.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww thanks


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Bessie's such a cute girl- and the name is fitting! :lol: (I hope that doesn't offend you)

leannepenny- 

Inky doesn't get up during the day himself, but I'll take him out and he's usually okay with that. (unless it's nail trimming time!) Most local pumpkin patches are safe (though, there are bugs and fertilizers and such) to let a hedgie down to get a few quick pictures.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

that deosnt offend me at all!! thanks for such a nice comment  bessie fits her well!!


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

[attachment=2:3kdhthbw]Turbo 074.jpg[/attachment:3kdhthbw]
Turbo's blanket says "Little Pumpkin"- so cute!

[attachment=0:3kdhthbw]Turbo 084.jpg[/attachment:3kdhthbw]
[attachment=1:3kdhthbw]Turbo 082.jpg[/attachment:3kdhthbw]

Turbo's Fall Photoshoot! (I didn't let him eat anything, don't worry)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How adorable! I love his little ears


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

New pics of bessie.

bessie playing peekaboo










wich ones the pumpkin?


----------

